# RWL34 and desert ironwood kitchen knife



## camperman (Jan 19, 2020)

Here's a new one from me. As the title says RWL and DI. Blade is around 8" long. Just needs sharpening, logo and a final polish/buff.


----------



## John N (Jan 19, 2020)

Looking good ! thats a level of dedication to blade finishing I will never be able to achieve


----------



## inferno (Feb 1, 2020)

god damn what a polish!


----------

